# [V] STARCRAFT 2 SERIES 2 COLLECTOR ACTION FIGUR: Tychus Findlay



## -P4InKiLLeR- (24. September 2016)

Moin,


hier mal was für echte Sammler,diese Figur gibt es im freien Handel nicht mehr zu kaufen! 


Der Preis liegt bei Sammlern um die 300-500€


*Inhalt:* Figur + Box + C14 Gauss Rifle
*Preis: * 299€ inkl. Versand nach DE,Versand in andere Länder nur auf Anfrage, 


bei Interesse Bitte PM an mich 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

